# Thead/user removal



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Abder is spamming with pron links :?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> Abder is spamming with pron links :?


Yeah hes put it on our LEEK thread ! [email protected]! Can we get it deleted paul?? :?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

You asking me?  :roll: :wink:

If I was a mod it would have gone over the weekend. I've not been a mod for nearly a year so there's little I can do apart from put up threads like this....same as everyone else.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Done!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Multiprocess said:


> Done!


Got another one if you could remove it please :?

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 873#827873


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Mod being applied today to prevent this.

Jae


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Done!!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Jae said:


> Mod being applied today to prevent this.
> 
> Jae


Excellent! :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Multiprocess said:


> Done!!


Cheers :wink:


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Ok, lets see if it works now.

Jae


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Jae said:


> Ok, lets see if it works now.
> 
> Jae


That'll be a "no" then! http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/se ... ptenhaence


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

:x gits....have to try ANOTHER mod....


----------

